# A truly sickening Facebook page...



## happyhunter123 (6 April 2013)

If you haven't seen it already, Hunting Accidents is a page on Facebook set up by the antis solely to celebrate the deaths of and mock the families of people killed in tragic circumstances out hunting or shooting. It is _sickening_. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hunting-Accidents/116857018328303

The page is vile to the extreme and has *no* place on Facebook. It has been reported numerous times-if you haven't done so already, please do so. Unfortunately, Facebook so far don't seem to be listening.


----------



## Countryman (6 April 2013)

This should not just be reported to Facebook, but to the Police, by as many different people who are offended by this as possible. Such postings DO count as being "grossly offensive" and the police will take action. Report it to the police, get a Unique Crime Number thing, and keep at them until they deal with it. It's a disgusting page, but some good might come of it if an anti or two gets locked up. Report it to your local police - if you do so by phone on 101 it's harder for them to ignore than just if you do it online.

This blog has lots of information on how the Police WILL prosecute people under Grossly Offensive content posted on social media sites. http://inforrm.wordpress.com/2012/1...sly-offensive-communications-eloise-le-santo/


----------



## JackAT (6 April 2013)

I've reported it. Even standing back and taking no sides on the issue, the act of celebrating deaths of human beings and taking pleasure in tragic accidents is shameful.


----------



## shannonandtay (6 April 2013)

Iam not pro hunting but reading these comments they are just disgusting, I cannot believe people are saying its fantastic that a woman died from a fall from her horse and how they hope it was slow and painful.  We may not all agree on things but to say such sick things about people who have died from tragic accidents beggars belief.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 April 2013)

I've looked but can't see a direct way to contact those who own and propagate Facebook.  is there such a route?

What we read comes from the minds of those who are clearly disturbed,  and that the young or the impressionable should read such potentially damaging claims,  and such joy,  is one aspect of our society which would benefit from being shut down.

Anyone know of contact details?  PM me if you'd prefer.

Alec.


----------



## meggymoo (6 April 2013)

I have reported this to Facebook. Have just received an e mail saying that they cannot confirm that it "violates Facebooks Statement of Rights and Responsibilities".  Hmmm.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 April 2013)

Its just vile to take pleasure in tragedy.

 Doesn't matter whether they are hunting, shooting, robbing their own granny or drink driving, to celebrate a death or serious injury is unacceptable.

 These are people without compassion and decency.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 April 2013)

The one aspect of the dreadful diatribe of vindictive and disturbed hatred,  is that now not only those who fence sit,  but many who disagree with hunting through being ill-informed,  will see just who they are joining with,  and hopefully see those who hunt as,  by and large being normal (at least by comparison with some.

I suspect that those who support Facebook with their huge advertising inputs would be the people to approach,  and ask if they really want to promote what the sane would see as evil.

Alec.


_Blue Dragon Recipes

Stir up a treat tonight with a recipe from our Legendary Stir fry Maker.
27,368 people like Blue Dragon.
Equity Release Calculator

Do MORE in retirement Release FUNDS from your home with our free EQUITY RELEASE CALCULATOR_

I shall contact the two companies listed,  and ask if they really want to be associated with such behaviour. a.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 April 2013)

I've sent the post below to both those Companies,  who seem to be supporting the evil proponents of Facebook.  I'de suggest that others comment.

_"Are you're Company aware that you are advertising and sponsoring a group of people on Facebook,  who applaud the deaths of those law abiding citizens who partake in a legal activity?

View your advertisements,  and see if you think that your money is well spent!!"_

Pressurise Facebook through their advertisers.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 April 2013)

On Monday,  if I'm able,  I shall contact,  the Advertising Executives of those Companies who advertise on that page,  including,  I notice,  Ferrari ,  and advise them of their possible oversight!

Alec.


----------



## Biscuit (6 April 2013)

Does anyone know any of the deceased or their families? There is a reporting category for harassment of oneself or someone one knows - perhaps facebook would take it more seriously if reported as harassment? The title celebrating deaths and serious injuries says it all. I hope the children/families of the deceased people never come across this page.


----------



## Judgemental (6 April 2013)

Clearly this is wholly unacceptable conduct and is probably in contravention of both Californian State Law and Federal Law.

Facebook Corporate Office & Headquarters
1601 S. California Ave
Palo Alto
CALIFORNIA 94304
UNITED STATES OF AMERICA

Facebook corporate phone number:
001 650-543-4800

KEY # 2 for LAW ENFORCEMENT 

I would suggest a sufficient number of telephone calls will cause Facebook to take the page down.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 April 2013)

happyhunter123 said:



			.......

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hunting-Accidents/116857018328303

........
		
Click to expand...

I've just had my comments removed,  and those who disagree with the main theme of these disturbed people,  have had their "Like" buttons removed.  We allow these psychotics the freedom of speech,  on here,  but it seems that they are unable to afford us the same and basic human rights.

Alec.


----------



## Rollin (7 April 2013)

Alec,

This is why I don't do Facebook.  My eldest son has a great deal of international experience in  'IT' warned me that this is a potentially dangerous medium for communication.

I receive no end of emails from Facebook on behalf of people who profess to know me and want me to join.

The world is full of people who believe 'freedom of speech' only applies to them and those who agree with them.  They should not be given air time.  If everyone on this forum who belongs to Facebook were to boycott it for a week I wonder what would happen?


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

I'm not condoning the facebook page refered to, and I havn't actually seen it.
I do however feel the need to point out that OP refers to two facebook pages that some people myself included find equally offensive.

The facebook pages he\she refers to are probably the work of kids who can be forgiven who created the facebook pages he\she links to ?
Maybe people should ask facebook to get rid of these also.

All these sites try to make a celebration of death and violence and most normal people would find them all "sickening".

Probably not the best place to find agreement but stones and glass houses.
Hunting people find pleasure in killing things, this is far worse than kids glorifying accidents and I'm surprised at the shock of some people to the facebook page when you consider how some of those reading this fill their spare time.


----------



## HaffiesRock (8 April 2013)

I have reported to Facebook and Crimestoppers.

Disgusting page!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			.......

The facebook pages he\she refers to are probably the work of kids who can be forgiven ........
		
Click to expand...

Are you a child?  Do you have children?  If you do have children, would you forgive them for such appalling behaviour?  More to the point,  if you had children,  would you expect,  or encourage them to behave like that?

Let us assume that they are children,  at what stage in their lives would you consider such behaviour to be unacceptable?  Wait until they're 18 perhaps?

Alec.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 April 2013)

That is the strangest page I have seen!! Why would anyone want to put something like that for everyone to read, weird just weird.


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

If my child was responsible for the Facebook web page they would get a clip around ear, if my child went hunting I'd ask myself where I went wrong.
I'd then pack their bags and disown them.
I can forgive most things but cowardice and murder are not on the list


----------



## happyhunter123 (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			If my child was responsible for the Facebook web page they would get a clip around ear, if my child went hunting I'd ask myself where I went wrong.
I'd then pack their bags and disown them.
I can forgive most things but cowardice and murder are not on the list
		
Click to expand...

Oh well, no point in talking to you then as you're clearly an AR looney who doesn't understand hunting. Oh well. There is a thread on H&H called 'let's justify hunting for sport'. Maybe that would be a more appropriate place to have that debate?

Maybe if you went out hunting with them instead of disowning them, you might understand it a bit more (hint: the pleasure of hunting with hounds is not in killing animals) 

Anyway, the person in question is *not* a child, but actually a man in his 30s or so


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			If my child was responsible for the Facebook web page they would get a clip around ear, if my child went hunting I'd ask myself where I went wrong.
I'd then pack their bags and disown them.
I can forgive most things but cowardice and murder are not on the list
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe for one moment that you would disown your own child for hunting!! You may not agree with it and you obviously don't want to take part but perhaps you could learn more about it before making such a grand statement as disowning your child. I am not a hunting fan I don't and never have been hunting, I have however read a lot of pro hunting and anti hunting arguments and whilst I will never take part myself, mainly because I am a coward I would not condemn those that wish to hunt. Whatever your believe on hunting this Facebook page cannot be justified, these are real people who have families, who have lost their lives. Can anyone justify it is ok to almost celebrate these deaths just because they were pro hunting?


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

Lol 2posts, simply pointing out that a lot of people may find a pro hunting Facebook page offensive and I'm an animal rights looney.
Is everything black and white in your world.

I was bought up in the countryside in what was hunting land until they decided to build a motorway through it. I now live in a semi rural area where hunting still goes on. Have friends who shoot, friends who run dairy and sheep farms.

I know a fair bit about hunting, and that's why I don't stereotype those who do it. When you are older you may do the same.

The only thing it's taught me is that it's done for pleasure and pleasure gained through another's suffering is plain and simply immoral.


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

Hi crugeran 

I had no intention of condoning the website, I was just pointing out the hypocrisy of celebrating the death of innocent wildlife and complaint when others do something similar in retaliation.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			Hi crugeran 

I had no intention of condoning the website, I was just pointing out the hypocrisy of celebrating the death of innocent wildlife and complaint when others do something similar in retaliation.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure everyone would be convinced that a fox is an innocent, just ask my neighbour who has lost many chickens and ducks and even had new born lambs killed. Not sure there is a comparison between hunters who kill foxes and people celebrating the death of fellow humans. Have to agree to disagree on this one I think.


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

We can't condem all foxes for the actions of a few,many foxes murdered by hunts may never have savoured a nice bit of chicken
What happened to innocent until proven guilty.
Celebrating the death of a human or the death of a fox is celebrating death personally I'm uncomfortable with it.


----------



## happyhunter123 (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			Lol 2posts, simply pointing out that a lot of people may find a pro hunting Facebook page offensive
		
Click to expand...

If they don't like it, then they don't have to visit it. Simples. There is *NO* comparison with a page that celebrates hunting a scent with hounds with a page that celebrates the end of a human life.
I would never want to celebrate the death of a fox anyway. That's not what hunting with hounds is about.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2013)

Happyhunter123,

I've sent you a PM.  I've had responses from 3 companies all of whom have spent hard earned money to advertise alongside this vile filth.  

I would encourage all of those who are repulsed by such a facebook page,  to seek out the advertising executives of the advertisers,  and ask if they really want to be associated with such evil.

The ball is rolling.

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			......., if my child went hunting I'd ask myself where I went wrong.
I'd then pack their bags and disown them.
.......
		
Click to expand...

There seems to me,  to be little point in engaging in discussion with someone who wont allow their child the freedom of thought do decide their own moral levels,  and who if they don't fall in line with the family patriarch,  will have their bags packed,  and and they will be disowned,  and presumably thrown out.

Alec.


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

Sorry hunter 123 but I now have point out you don't have visit that web site either.any enough said from me. I was only making a point, that your views could come across slightly hypocritical.

Alec I've read some of your previous posts so I know the kind of person you are, but I must point out that my children could do as they please so long as they had justification for doing it, fox hunting for me just fell into the unjustifiable bracket. If they bought me home a nice bit of venison I would not have complained.

Murder is murder, cowardice is cowardice, maybe I was just fortunate they grew up with a strong morale compass.


----------



## fundementalfacts (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			What happened to innocent until proven guilty.
		
Click to expand...

Foxes' actions are, in fact, completely outside the English Legal System...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			If they bought me home a nice bit of venison I would not have complained.


You mean you are not a vegetarian?? There will always be a difference of opinion on hunting, my OH is anti-hunting and was completely horrified when I took our then four year old son to see the hunstmen and horses gathering for the off. I didn't see a problem with it as it's a part of our history and heritage as I was brought up to believe but I took his opinion on board and didn't take our son again. Our son, now almost 15 is not interested in horses at all and would choose never to see the hunt gathering but he has no problem with the local farmer shooting any foxes that are found trying to get into the chickens. As to not all foxes having tasted chicken I can't believe you are naive enough to think that any fox given the chance will take chickens, ducks and young lambs. I don't personally have chickens for this very reason, would be devastated if a fox killed my animals but would really struggle with killing the fox myself.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dibbin (8 April 2013)

Reported. Anyone who gloats over the deaths of others is sick imo, regardless of their opinion on their pastimes.


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

Then that must be prejudicial, I may set up an animal rights group, anyone care join


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

I actually agree with a lot of the hunting argument but when you see first hand the terrier men at work, the heritage and romance soon goes, Pure evil it sickens me. I know this is a pretty good site and most of posters are decent people,
We all love animals but some just don't like foxes.

But when you read on other forums terrier men discussing their pastime, well all I can say is you have to love hunting a hell of a lot to turn a blind eye to it.

I love riding but to me what they do is far worse than a couple of kids on Facebook, I mean it is Facebook. Do adults really take it that seroiusly maybe I'm to old.


----------



## fundementalfacts (8 April 2013)

What alleged activities are these terrier men undertaking?
All MFHA registered (so all organised formal) hunts obide by very clear moral and humane practices when it comes to terrier work.
And if your source is coming from online, it could be the classic saboteur tactic of anti-hunt protesters masquerading as hunts people in this untraceable online setting in order to shock people looking into the subject and ingeniously make people anti-hunting. As unlikely as it sounds this kind of game is routine.


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

Hi 

What does mfha mean ? Using a mobile phone in a car is illegal does that mean no one does it. I'm not a hunt person as I don't hunt, I own dogs and a horse so maybe I'm animal lover, tree hugged lentil eater or whatever.
I've seen with my own eyes foxes dug out with aid of the dogs and on one occasion I saw a fox held by it back legs in the air and dangled to jack Russell's.
I was 30 at the time I've played rugby for many years, I eat meat, and I felt like crying. I was outnumbered 4-1 if I hadn't been I'd of killed that bloke.
As it was I walked away with the cheers and laughter in my ears, I still ride, still eat meat, still play rugby  but I'll never go near a hunt again. I don't consider my self a softie I don't read the guardian but I am human and have some compassion for any living thing.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			.......

I've seen with my own eyes foxes dug out with aid of the dogs and on one occasion I saw a fox held by it back legs in the air and dangled to jack Russell's.

........
		
Click to expand...

Though you've assured me that you know the type of person who I am,  I suspect that you may be wrong.  You walked away from such barbarism,  I wouldn't have done.

Alec.


----------



## steveb4 (8 April 2013)

It's something I'd say now I wouldn't walk away from, like seeing someone being beaten up\robbed in the street you know you want to intervene when its happening you need to be very  brave. 


http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/topic/282405-antis/


Theses are the people you talking about would you tackle them
P.s their not talking about me I just found That thread looking for an example


----------



## fundementalfacts (8 April 2013)

The MFHA is the Master of Foxhounds Association. I not aware of their current stipulated procedures but a season or two ago they were as follows:

The only people allowed to conduct terrier work were the two or three licensed terriermen for the hunt (which means they attended a MFHA training program about the process, had been deemed to have sufficient knowledge and experience and hold a firearms license for a suitable firearm) under the direction of the Master of the day and with the Landowner's written permission.

The work is to be undertaken in a humane and quick fashion with no spectators. The digging down to the fox is to be done completely to allow the fox to be killed instantly with a single shot without being moved or manhandled as you describe. This work has only ever been undertaken when expressly desired by the landowner and is not routine - the preference being to "give the fox best" once marked to ground and leave it. However it did and does form a part of a hunt's pest controlling remit.

Post the Hunting Act 2004 terrier work happens more than before as if hounds are to "cold mark" (indicate a fox is in an earth without actually hunting it but just whilst passing looking for the scent of a laid trail) an earth the fox can be dug out "for the protection of gamebirds" which is one of the exemptions within the hunting act. Landowners now are generally insistent the fox is always dug out irrespective of the time of year which would not have been the case before the 2004 Act, which highlights the way the natural way of things have been destroyed. The red fox in Britain was healthier as a species and more plentiful before "hunting with dogs" was made illegal.

It always strikes me as poignant that the more morally contestable aspect of hunting was preserved through the hunting act - but then we all know on here that the real purpose of the act was nothing to do with animal welfare...

All I can say with regards to the incident you describe and I can only imagine it was prior to the introduction of these procedures (such rogue practices were not common but not unheard of hence the introduction of the procedures) - which are observed by hunts. They genuinely are followed for as it is humane and moral to do so and as a safeguard the MFHA can impose sanctions on hunt's failing to comply.

These procedures were imposed a good 7 - 10 years before the 2004 Act, the MFHA had its eyes on genuine animal welfare long before the so-called "wellfare" based legislation was enacted.


----------



## happyhunter123 (8 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			I love riding but to me what they do is far worse than a couple of kids on Facebook, I mean it is Facebook. Do adults really take it that seroiusly maybe I'm to old.
		
Click to expand...

*
Hunting Accidents is, largely, run by Stu Campbell (a keen anti) who is in his thirties, or late twenties at least, not some kid!*

I said that before, I just wanted to make it completely clear

We seem to have gone _completely_ off-topic, any way that we can return to the previous discussion which was this page, rather than having a full blown hunting debate? Plenty of places for that 

Good post BTW, Fundamentalfacts


----------



## Paddydou (8 April 2013)

I have just seen the page and reported it. Why it hasn't been taken down yet I have no idea as its inciting violence. Just logged on here to warn others but can see its already been done. Even other anti's are finding it horrid...


----------



## Paddydou (8 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Though you've assured me that you know the type of person who I am,  I suspect that you may be wrong.  You walked away from such barbarism,  I wouldn't have done.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God some of us still have balls eh Alec!


----------



## JackAT (8 April 2013)

fundementalfacts said:



			The MFHA is the Master of Foxhounds Association. I not aware of their current stipulated procedures but a season or two ago they were as follows:
.....etc.
		
Click to expand...

This has actually cleared up a couple of things I was curious about. Thanks for that! (abbreviated the quote obviously I like to be concise!)


----------



## Judgemental (8 April 2013)

In some ways this 'incident' if I can call it that, highlights the very  moderate people who are prepared to denigrate those who have had a misfortune whilst riding. Perhaps their ill advised posts are a clear demonstration of what we are all so familiar with, in the course of a day's Trail Hunting from anarchical individuals, who feel that they can use hunting as a vehicle to justify their personal frustrations of society.

Similarly I have always been very cautious with the Facebooks, Twitters and Tweets of this world, who are a fundamental an unsettling element and influence within our society. Seemingly they are off- shore corporations in the States, where values of the sanctity of life are fairly cheap.

Do I think this sort of posting will lead to matters that undermine national security? Well yes if the managers and executives of such as Facebook are going to condone the page in question. Because others will inevitably take further liberties. In my view GCHQ should be monitoring these companies because there actions are a means to an end.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (9 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			Hi 

I've seen with my own eyes foxes dug out with aid of the dogs and on one occasion I saw a fox held by it back legs in the air and dangled to jack Russell's.
I was 30 at the time I've played rugby for many years, I eat meat, and I felt like crying. I was outnumbered 4-1 if I hadn't been I'd of killed that bloke.
As it was I walked away with the cheers and laughter in my ears, I still ride, still eat meat, still play rugby  but I'll never go near a hunt again. 

That is horrific and completely unacceptable, not sure if I could have walked away, the red mist just might have come down and I am female!! I can see why you are so anti hunting but it still doesn't justify a Facebook page celebrating the death of hunts people. As the saying goes two wrongs do make a right.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Alec Swan (9 April 2013)

steveb4 said:



			It's something I'd say now I wouldn't walk away from, like seeing someone being beaten up\robbed in the street you know you want to intervene when its happening you need to be very  brave. 


http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/topic/282405-antis/


Theses are the people you talking about would you tackle them
P.s their not talking about me I just found That thread looking for an example
		
Click to expand...

Nothing would change my opinion or my approach.  What you describe has nothing to do with hunting, or those who hunt.

Alec.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (9 April 2013)

As the saying goes two wrongs do make a right.[/QUOTE]

Should be two wrongs do not make a right!!


----------



## weebarney (9 April 2013)

Rightly or wrongly there are always going to be extremists out there pro or anti especially on the Internet.
 I once had the pleasure of being on a stable yard with a young lady who revelled in the suffering and death of foxes or other 'vermin', she would come home from hunting very disappointed if the fox lived and I think this was post ban! The yard owner had someone come in to shoot the rats but young lady didn't like the fact they were quickly killed, she wanted them captured live so she could lock them in a stable with a terrier for the entertainment. 
I was always told people who hunted respected the fox but she most certainly had no respect, she made me feel sick and I left the yard. God only knows what terror she is putting unfortunate animals through now. And there will be thousands out there like her.


----------



## happyhunter123 (9 April 2013)

Some woman called Lisa Huskisson (wonder if she's a relation of Mike?) has just posted on the Hunting Accidents page:

_'I am still gleeful about the jockey who won the Grand National Disgrace this year being seriously hurt the day after !!'_

What is actually wrong with some of these people? They must have some mental illness surely?
Disgusting. 


(Oh, and by the way steveb, again she's not some kid. She looks about 50 in her profile pic)


----------



## angelish (9 April 2013)

how do you report the page  ?

found it  just ignore me now


----------



## Alec Swan (9 April 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/bluedragonfans/posts/475301302535362?
comment_id=4174661&offset=0&total_comments=1

I thought that this might interest you.

Alec.


----------



## jrp204 (9 April 2013)

When you read the page they are not just spouting their vile tripe over hunting accidents but those of people who shoot too, be it for pest control of for food.


----------



## happyhunter123 (9 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



http://www.facebook.com/bluedragonfans/posts/475301302535362?
comment_id=4174661&offset=0&total_comments=1

I thought that this might interest you.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I couldn't seem to reply to your PM for some reason. 
That makes sense-I could see ads for Paddy Power on there, and I assume that's because I've liked some racing pages, so ads are not specific for any page, but merely specific for a user.




			When you read the page they are not just spouting their vile tripe over hunting accidents but those of people who shoot too, be it for pest control of for food.
		
Click to expand...

And now, judging by some of the comments, jockeys as well 
How could anyone feel 'gleeful' about what could have been a very serious injury (but thankfully wasn't) to a young man?


----------



## meandmyself (9 April 2013)

Paddydou said:



			I have just seen the page and reported it. Why it hasn't been taken down yet I have no idea as its inciting violence. Just logged on here to warn others but can see its already been done. Even other anti's are finding it horrid...
		
Click to expand...

I reported it and got a reply from Facebook saying: 'Thanks for your recent report of a potential violation on Facebook. After reviewing your report, we were not able to confirm that the specific page you reported violates Facebook's Statement of Rights and Responsibilities.'


----------



## bonny (9 April 2013)

meandmyself said:



			I reported it and got a reply from Facebook saying: 'Thanks for your recent report of a potential violation on Facebook. After reviewing your report, we were not able to confirm that the specific page you reported violates Facebook's Statement of Rights and Responsibilities.'
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at the facebook page and I really don't get why you think it's inciting violence?
Can't help but think the best thing to do is to ignore it....getting a response is exactly what these people want and reacting to their posts just gives them more ammunition. It's a tricky one because gloating about people's deaths and injuries is so vile but it is free speech and I guess if they feel that way then they are free to go ahead however objectionable it may seem.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 April 2013)

Reporting it to Facebook is a complete and utter waste of time.

Facebook earn a massive revenue from those who advertise with them.  The more hits,  the more popular the page,  the greater the revenue,  and for the more popular pages,  so the greater the advertising rate.  Facebook love pages such as the one in question,  more revenue!!  Get it?

If enough people contact those who advertise,  and point out that A/  They wont buy their products,  and B/  That they will actively campaign to prevent others from doing so,  whilst they continue to advertise on the relevant page,  then Facebook,  who are a very wealthy group will prefer to pull the page,  than lose revenue.  See?

Alec.


----------



## meandmyself (9 April 2013)

bonny said:



			Just had a look at the facebook page and I really don't get why you think it's inciting violence?
Can't help but think the best thing to do is to ignore it....getting a response is exactly what these people want and reacting to their posts just gives them more ammunition. It's a tricky one because gloating about people's deaths and injuries is so vile but it is free speech and I guess if they feel that way then they are free to go ahead however objectionable it may seem.
		
Click to expand...

It was the best fit out of the limited options they have.


----------



## Paddydou (9 April 2013)

If enough people report it Facebook will take it down. I have asked everyone I know including posting on some groups I am on to report and so far many have felt the same way and have done. 

Amazingly most of the people who have reported it are anti's as they really do not want to be associated with such muck and incitefull behaviour as it goes completely against their principles. But then the anti's I know are not the people who harrass and badger but use informed debate to try and convert me! One even apologised for voting Blair!

I just feel so terribly sorry for the families. It is always the minority of any group...


----------



## bonny (9 April 2013)

Paddydou said:



			If enough people report it Facebook will take it down. I have asked everyone I know including posting on some groups I am on to report and so far many have felt the same way and have done. 

Amazingly most of the people who have reported it are anti's as they really do not want to be associated with such muck and incitefull behaviour as it goes completely against their principles. But then the anti's I know are not the people who harrass and badger but use informed debate to try and convert me! One even apologised for voting Blair!

I just feel so terribly sorry for the families. It is always the minority of any group...
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that Alec is right and facebook won't take it down and all this is doing is adding to the publicity and interest in the page. If you want it taken down then you need to be able to say why it contravenes facebook rules and I don't see that it does.


----------



## happyhunter123 (9 April 2013)

There is now a petition to have the page taken down:

https://www.causes.com/actions/1745762-tell-facebook-to-close-the-hunting-accidents-page

Please sign and share if you can! Thanks


----------



## Alec Swan (9 April 2013)

I fill in the petition,  I click on "Sign Now",  and it tells me that I can't view the application.

Any thoughts,  anyone?

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 April 2013)

I have tracked down 4 separate companies who advertise,  and who's adverts appear alongside the Facebook page in question,  asked them if they are aware of how their money is being spent,  and everyone of them has taken the stance that they are both shocked and disappointed.

I would hope that others will join me,  by adding pressure.

Alec.


----------



## happyhunter123 (10 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			I have tracked down 4 separate companies who advertise,  and who's adverts appear alongside the Facebook page in question,  asked them if they are aware of how their money is being spent,  and everyone of them has taken the stance that they are both shocked and disappointed.

I would hope that others will join me,  by adding pressure.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if I should post up about this page and the petition in the News section...might get a bit more attention.
And good work Alec, do you have any links to your posts on each company's wall (and did you get anywhere with that petition)?


----------



## skydy (11 April 2013)

I am not a member of facebook so was unable to sign the petition. 

I have not attempted to view the offensive facebook page,  even if I am allowed, I would rather not.. 

If there is any action that I can take from the U.S. without being a facebook member please let me know.


----------



## muffinino (11 April 2013)

Page reported, even though FB don't seem to be paying much attention. Hopefully, the sheer number of complaints may help.


----------



## VoR (13 April 2013)

And these people call US low lifes, scum, etc, etc!!!???


----------



## pansy (13 April 2013)

Just has a look at page - its quite disturbing to read what has been written
- I have reported page to FB


----------



## Countryman (13 April 2013)

If Facebook are not taking this page seriously, perhaps the police will. I suspect such postings are classed as Grossly Offensive online communications, and are therefore, against the law.


----------



## happyhunter123 (14 April 2013)

skydy said:



			I am not a member of facebook so was unable to sign the petition. 

I have not attempted to view the offensive facebook page,  even if I am allowed, I would rather not.. 

If there is any action that I can take from the U.S. without being a facebook member please let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly FB don't seem to have any way of contacting them online unless you are a Facebook member (which seems wrong as stuff can be put on FB that affects those not members, but anyway)
You _could_, if you _really_ wanted to contact them via letter. The address is:
Facebook 
1601 Willow Road
Menlo Park
California

Whether or not they'll listen, I don't know so it's likely not to be worthwhile. It's up to you, but if you do decide to, then I'd have a look at the page first, just so you know what you're complaining about!
Anyway, thanks for the support


----------



## t_c123 (14 April 2013)

The official channels are blocked, more direct methods are needed here, like this page if you want to stop the Hunting Accidents page in its tracks:

https://www.facebook.com/HuntingAccidentsPromptsMeToGoHunting?skip_nax_wizard=true


----------



## t_c123 (14 April 2013)

(And the reason I haven't liked it is because I'm not on Facebook and a friend set it up for me who doesn't want to lead the charge). 

Much like a decent hedge we just need the bold first few to go (and like it) then the field will follow!


----------



## happyhunter123 (14 April 2013)

Have liked it, thanks 
Will now post about 'Hunting Accidents' on the news section


----------



## happyhunter123 (14 April 2013)

And have now, on reflection, unliked it. It's unhelpful. 
I worked hard to remove another pro page, 'Antis in Hunting Accidents' which was just as offensive as Hunting Accidents. Thankfully, it had few likes.
This isn't so, but I don't see how it can help remove this sick page. 
I'd take it down if I were you, or change it's name to 'Take Down Hunting Accidents'. I'd be quite happy to help admin if you get in contact.


----------



## combat_claire (14 April 2013)

I am in full agreement with HH. Never stoop to their level, you get a much better view from the moral high ground.


----------



## t_c123 (14 April 2013)

Allow me to explain my reasoning for how this page will allow us to stop the Hunting Accidents page by posting a discussion I had with one person who, much like you, seemed to doubt my logic! (I will give the page a couple of days grace, yes there may be a few people who think it's negative now but that's probably a group of friends discussing it and holding the same viewpoint):

Robin Cross-Carpenter
There's no point in stooping to their level. They might upset others with their vile page but we shouldn't say we would go out of our way to kill animals just on the grounds that it upsets them.
Like ·  · 2 hours ago
2 people like this.

Hunting Accidents prompts me to go hunting This is hardly "stooping to their level" as they celebrate the death of human beings and I don't celebrate any death at all. Also, there's no going "out of our way" here, sometimes I get up in the morning and it seems like a nice day so I think I'll have a wander round the farm with the gun. Instead of the weather being the spur to go out I will be checking Facebook to see whether I should go shooting. You no doubt propose reporting the page to Facebook (a pointless exercise), if indeed you're pro hunting or even ambivalent at all.. Plus if we think logically about this and this page gets a fair few likes Hunting Accidents won't post anymore (if they are actually bona fide animal lovers as opposed to perceived class warriors) and therefore no induced 'hunting' will occur.
2 hours ago · Like

Robin Cross-Carpenter True it's not as bad as that page but it puts us in a bad light saying that we would kill an animal just because of what the antis have said. It makes us look like the blood lusting monsters they call us. As you said you go out anyway. I have reported the page many times, wrote directly to fb and have posted on their own fb page. If you think us "liking" this page would fix the demented minds of the posters on Hunting Accidents I think you are quite naive.
2 hours ago · Like

Hunting Accidents prompts me to go hunting I think you fail to quite get the concept here. If we get a fair few people to like this page and are thus entering into a little pact to go out for a little extra country sports when Hunting Accidents post and people like their posts. Even if their admins themselves are not entirely rational beings (as you suggest) they will be forced to desist or they undermine their tag as animal lovers and would lose support anyway. On the subject of being naive, you say you have reported the page many times. I can guarantee you your petitions, reports and all the generic ways to take down this page will fail, they always have, they always will. Liking and sharing this page is the best bet to stop Hunting Accidents. So if you genuinely don't like what they do, you know what to do.
about an hour ago · Like

Robin Cross-Carpenter Those people aren't really animal lovers, they are people haters
about an hour ago · Like

Hunting Accidents prompts me to go hunting Which is exactly what I alluded to in my initial reply to your post. I can only hope you now understand my argument in my second comment that independent of their real motivations they will have to react by stopping from posting to maintain their facade of being animal lovers and to maintain their support.
about an hour ago · Like

Robin Cross-Carpenter Hopefully you've shared a link to this page with them so they know about it.
42 minutes ago · Like


----------



## happyhunter123 (14 April 2013)

The point of the petition is *NOT*, in itself, to get the page shut down-I don't expect it to. The point of the page is show that there is widespread concern about the page.

The only way the page is going to be shut down is if the police step in, ultimately. It has been reported, though whether much comes of it, I don't know. 

I'm sorry, but your page really doesn't help any more than winding up the already deranged people who run that page.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (14 April 2013)

I cant view it!! Has it been taken down???


----------



## t_c123 (14 April 2013)

happyhunter123 said:



			The point of the petition is *NOT*, in itself, to get the page shut down-I don't expect it to. The point of the page is show that there is widespread concern about the page.
		
Click to expand...

To what end exactly? All that's doing is saying there's loads of people who don't like their friends incident's being laughed about. Hardly groundbreaking is it. Anyway that's just fueling the fire for the people who run the page who think, look how many hunting people we've wound up.



happyhunter123 said:



			The only way the page is going to be shut down is if the police step in, ultimately. It has been reported, though whether much comes of it, I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

The police will do nothing, what they're doing is only tenuously illegal and essentially unenforceable anyway, it's not a mainstream political issue they will not use (or "waste" as they'll see it) what pathetic little influence the UK Police have over the american giant of Facebook on such a minority issue. Most unfortunate but true.

Using extra 'hunting' excursions as leverage remains out best option to actually stop the page from being used. All these other activities encourage them to do it and waste everyone's time.

https://www.facebook.com/HuntingAccidentsPromptsMeToGoHunting


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (15 April 2013)

Have we succeeded in getting it taken down folks??


----------



## happyhunter123 (15 April 2013)

*The page has been removed by Facebook*, it appears. That's good news-it only took three years to take it off!!

The bad news is that the former admin of the page is threatening to set up a new one 

Massive thanks to everyone who took the time to report the page, contact companies, or sign the petition


----------



## t_c123 (15 April 2013)

One thing we can ALL be grateful for is the removal of the page. 

Though I for one doubt very much it was to do with the three year campaign. It is one hell of a coincidence that within hours of the 'Hunting Accidents prompts me to go hunting' page being set up that it closed!

Sometimes, unfortunately, you have to fight fire with fire.


----------



## combat_claire (15 April 2013)

t_c123 said:



			Sometimes, unfortunately, you have to fight fire with fire.
		
Click to expand...

The 3 likes on your page would be more akin to fighting fire with a wet wipe.


----------



## t_c123 (15 April 2013)

It's not the size of the cannon it's the force of the shot.


----------



## combat_claire (15 April 2013)

I suspect Alec's kicking up a stink with the advertisers/the police report were far more effective shots than any counter-page could ever have been.


----------



## t_c123 (15 April 2013)

As is your prerogative. For me it is far too big a coincidence.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (15 April 2013)

I'm sure if they remove it once then they will remove it again should he start another one, well hoping they would!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 April 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			I'm sure if they remove it once then they will remove it again should he start another one, well hoping they would!
		
Click to expand...

There is a replacement already but more carefully worded to fall within the criteria for facebook.

What's with the pro-hunting  page that threatens to kill 10 animals for every post the other page has ?
 It's either very sick or the work of a 12 year old. Bit embarrassing for hunting really.
 Something's very wrong with the world.

(_Goes off muttering, 'there must be more decent people than bad in the world, there must be more decent people than bad....aren't there ? Someone ? Anyone ? _)


----------



## Paddydou (16 April 2013)

Just found out its been removed and couldn't be happier. So glad its gone. Well done all who reported and campaigned to get it removed.


----------



## happyhunter123 (16 April 2013)

Sadly, it has now *RETURNED*!!


----------



## Paddydou (16 April 2013)

happyhunter123 said:



			Sadly, it has now *RETURNED*!! 

Click to expand...

You are joking... Please tell me you are joking...


----------



## Alec Swan (17 April 2013)

Since the page was reinstated,  my banning seems to have been wiped clean,  also!  I've opened up a conversation,  but I suspect that as they're not going to hear what they'd hoped for,  I shall be banned,  yet again! 

Alec.


----------



## lizstuguinness (17 April 2013)

Of course they have opened a new page - why wouldnt they? Did anyone think they would just admit defeat if Fb took it down?

What is needed is a way to kill this page in such a way that the cause of death will not allow it to reopen.

 Im not an FB expert so wouldnt really know what/how to do this however Alec 's influence of contacting advertisers seemed to have some imapct. If we could start a FB page to highlight/boycot pages on FB that shouldnt be there (there was another about hating horses, and something else about kids) im talking about all manner of pages not just horsey ones, this way when we join and invite our friends - imagin the impact that all of us could have? 

FB is greedy corporate good for nothing who dont care about common human decencies, so dont bother wasting another 3 years campaigning - take away the life from the page and kill it that way.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 April 2013)

lizstuguinness said:



			Of course they have opened a new page - why wouldnt they? Did anyone think they would just admit defeat if Fb took it down?

What is needed is a way to kill this page in such a way that the cause of death will not allow it to reopen.

 Im not an FB expert so wouldnt really know what/how to do this however Alec 's influence of contacting advertisers seemed to have some imapct. If we could start a FB page to highlight/boycot pages on FB that shouldnt be there (there was another about hating horses, and something else about kids) im talking about all manner of pages not just horsey ones, this way when we join and invite our friends - imagin the impact that all of us could have? 

FB is greedy corporate good for nothing who dont care about common human decencies, so dont bother wasting another 3 years campaigning - take away the life from the page and kill it that way.
		
Click to expand...

Finally,  support!!  FB,  as you say,  are only interested in advertising revenue,  and if those who support them,  by their advertising budgets,  insist that they do NOT feature on pages which are as disgraceful as the one in question,  then FB will get the message,  as they seem to have done previously,  and remove the page.  FB couldn't give two hoots about you and I,  but I can assure you that they care about their life line,  those who advertise with them.

As you,  I haven't a clue about how to set up FB pages,  but surely someone does.

Alec.


----------



## Paddydou (17 April 2013)

I have only just learnt how to report but could give it a go. What do you think it should be called?


----------



## Paddydou (17 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			As you,  I haven't a clue about how to set up FB pages,  but surely someone does.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec I have managed to set up a page. Its unpublished at the moment so only you and I can see it but its called "Against the Extremes". 

Can you give me a hand to set up the rest of the profile please!!! Also I was thinking that it would be handy to have a few Admins to keep an eye out on it as no one can do it all the time and it may be hard work if we get some radicals having a rant...


----------



## Alec Swan (18 April 2013)

Certainly Padds,  what ever you want.

I notice that not only have I been denied access to comment on the offending page,  but all my posts have been removed. 

The actions of these people,  in refusing to allow the voice of dissent,  can only be because they are so unsure of their argument.  I see it as a moral victory,  and feel a sense of achievement! 

I shall continue to lobby those who advertise with,  and incidentally,  spend a great deal of money with,  facebook,  as it worked before,  so perhaps it may again.

Kick on,  Padds!

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Since the page was reinstated,  my banning seems to have been wiped clean,  also!  I've opened up a conversation,  but I suspect that as they're not going to hear what they'd hoped for,  I shall be banned,  yet again! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

My posts were wiped away,  and again,  and a fresh thread has come up,  I've given them the benefit of my thoughts,  and again been barred.  It's all so flattering!! 

One idiot advised that I take my pseudo intellect elsewhere!   At least I can read,  write and assimilate an argument with a degree of reason attached to it.  

The latest off-centered and demented statement from them is that all "those who hunt are trying to eradicate all wildlife".  I'd have pointed out that they were barking,  but they've managed to block me!!  

When a cause bars you,  you may be certain that you've offered a degree of truth,  and one against which there's little to argue with.

I think that I should receive some sort of National recognition,  for arguing with idiots! 

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 April 2013)

How strange,  after an hour or so,  my posts on their FB page,  have suddenly appeared,  as if by magic!! 

Alec.


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 April 2013)

There are some nasty negative people on this planet. That was demonstrated by  the parties and rejoice by some headcases over Margaret Thatcher's death - most of whom would have been but babes in arms at the time of her stretch as PM. 
Whether it be fox hunting, politics, save the countryside eco blurb - you will always find free loaders - who are fulltime 'campaigners' - they were there at Dale's Farm in Basildon, at the labs in Cambs, at Greenham common. Nothing better to do but sit on the campaign train and this latest round is particularly vehement and nasty.


----------



## combat_claire (26 April 2013)

Facebook is in trouble again for not removing a video that showed a baby being abused. Apparently it did not breach their user conditions

Interesting report by Ch4 news.


----------



## Tnavas (4 May 2013)

Just left a scathing comment on their site - how can people who want to protect wild animals treat their fellow humans with such contempt.


----------



## happyhunter123 (5 May 2013)

Well done! Please sign the petition too if you haven't already!! Thanks
It has really slowed up recently


----------



## skydy (6 May 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			My posts were wiped away,  and again,  and a fresh thread has come up,  I've given them the benefit of my thoughts,  and again been barred.  It's all so flattering!! 

One idiot advised that I take my pseudo intellect elsewhere!   At least I can read,  write and assimilate an argument with a degree of reason attached to it.  

The latest off-centered and demented statement from them is that all "those who hunt are trying to eradicate all wildlife".  I'd have pointed out that they were barking,  but they've managed to block me!!  

When a cause bars you,  you may be certain that you've offered a degree of truth,  and one against which there's little to argue with.

I think that I should receive some sort of National recognition,  for arguing with idiots! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I hereby give you my International Recognition for being an unrelenting, incorrigible, irritant to idiots.


----------



## Ancient Hacker (7 May 2013)

Although I don't take any position on hunting (none in my neck of the woods, and I simply don't know enough about it to feel qualified to comment on the merits or otherwise) I've been watching this thread for a while. 

I have to say I've seen some sick stuff in my lifetime, but that Facebook page revelling in the death and injury of riders disgusts me beyond words.

I'm not sure on English law, but in some countries much of that content could be construed as "incitement to violence".  Certainly if the facebook page in question pertained to something happening in my own country and which affected me personally in any way, I'd be laying criminal charges. Surely there's an applicable law against incitement to violence / breach of privacy / hate speech in the UK? With all the "human rights" purportedly available to EU residents, refugees and sundry passersby, I'd have thought some legal recourse would avail against these bile-puking, puerile, hate-filled *******.

Sorry about the rant, but the perverted joy and gloating over the death or injury of fellow human beings is one of the most nauseating and inane things I've seen online.  What foul sub-human specimens these "antis" on the facebook page are. And Alec Swan - well done!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 May 2013)

Ancient Hacker said:



			.......

Sorry about the rant, but the perverted joy and gloating over the death or injury of fellow human beings is one of the most nauseating and inane things I've seen online.  What foul sub-human specimens these "antis" on the facebook page are. .......!
		
Click to expand...

However distressing their thoughts may be,  rest assured of one thing;  those who are sane, and they would hope to influence,  pay little or no heed to the ramblings of those who are demented.  I'm not even sure that they believe it themselves!!  They're a comedy act,  and provide entertainment! 

Ternum sal capi.  

Alec.


----------



## Cleo (13 May 2013)

Oh my gosh that is a horrid Facebook page, I haven't seen it before.


----------



## BSJAlove (23 May 2013)

It's vile, I've reported it twice, sent Facebook an email too.

I'm currently voicing my opinion on there, wonder how long til I'm banned.


----------



## marmalade76 (23 May 2013)

At least it shows these people for what they are..


----------

